
Show HN: Vuejs Bootstrap 4 Dashboard – Free (MIT License) Admin Template - axelut
http://vuejs.creative-tim.com/vue-light-bootstrap-dashboard
======
ayb
Looks great! How do I get the code?

~~~
axelut
There should be a configurator with 2 links, if you are on mobile and don't
see it, please use the github repo: [https://github.com/cristijora/vue-light-
bootstrap-dashboard](https://github.com/cristijora/vue-light-bootstrap-
dashboard)

